# Can I buy olive oil at WalMart?



## misfities (Feb 24, 2015)

Every book I read says just go to the store and buy the cheapest (non-Extra Virgin) olive oil I can find. I find a lot of different olive oils at walmart. After putting back about five that said olive oil, but in small print said 'blend of olive oil and virgin olive oil,' I found one that is just 'olive oil'.

This is ok to use? :?:


----------



## Susie (Feb 24, 2015)

I buy all of my oils at Walmart or Sam's.  It is fine.  Just don't spend extra for EVOO.


----------



## hozhed (Feb 24, 2015)

misfities said:


> Every book I read says just go to the store and buy the cheapest (non-Extra Virgin) olive oil I can find. I find a lot of different olive oils at walmart. After putting back about five that said olive oil, but in small print said 'blend of olive oil and virgin olive oil,' I found one that is just 'olive oil'.
> 
> This is ok to use? :?:


 

Sams club has big bottles of olive oil, and its pretty cheap. I don't think it matters much for making soap, but I may be wrong. Its not like you are cooking up a favorite lamb chop recipe. lol


----------



## Dana89 (Feb 25, 2015)

I just bought some EVOO at Walmart, you're right, I didn't see any Plain/Pure olive oil but I didn't mind because of the great deal on the EVOO. Do find that it makes a difference in soap?


----------



## Susie (Feb 25, 2015)

EVOO has unsaponifiables that you may not want to deal with if you are very new.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank goodness I can get this locally! The less I have to pay shipping on - the better!


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 25, 2015)

My only concern about cheap olive oil is that it is most likely adulterated, and there's no really good way for a consumer to tell the difference. I suspect adulteration may be why some people's olive oil soaps stay unusually soft for a long time and others harden up pretty fast. (I know other factors have a hand in a soap staying softer, such as water content. Just sayin' adulteration might be an issue as well.) An "olive" oil adulterated with polyunsaturated fat (liquid fats such as corn, soy, canola, etc.) will make a softer soap that may be more prone to going rancid.


----------



## misfities (Feb 25, 2015)

Susie said:


> I buy all of my oils at Walmart or Sam's.  It is fine.  Just don't spend extra for EVOO.



Thank you. And I imagine you buy the regular olive oil vs. extra virgin?
I will probably begin buying at Sam's Club if they have a good one there. Can you tell me which one you buy at Sam's?


----------



## misfities (Feb 25, 2015)

Dana89 said:


> I just bought some EVOO at Walmart, you're right, I didn't see any Plain/Pure olive oil but I didn't mind because of the great deal on the EVOO. Do find that it makes a difference in soap?



I searched every bottle and read all the fine print. I ended up buying Olivari olive oil because it says in the fine print olive oil, while the others all said blend of olive oil and extra virgin. Then, I checked the website when I got home and apparently this one is the same type of blend as all the others. Hopefully it doesn't matter. 
http://www.olivarioliveoil.com/#/classic/


----------



## Susie (Feb 25, 2015)

I buy the "Daily Chef 100% Pure Olive Oil"(I think it is Sam's brand.).  It is in a clear jug with a yellow top and handle.  I am not claiming it is 100% OO, but I have used this for a long time using multiple lye calculators, and have never had any problems with soaps misbehaving because of it.  It is a light yellow color that does not give my soap any greenish tint.

I only make soap as a hobby, and only give it to family and friends.  If I sold soap, or even made more than I do, I would buy online in bulk.  But for me, it saves me all the shipping and such, so the price works out much better.  I also buy my coconut oil at Sam's.  They have a 56 oz "better body Organic Coconut Extra Virgin Oil".  That is a better price per ounce than the stuff at Walmart.

I buy the Armour Lard(Manteca) from Walmart, as well as the Castor Oil.  All of this beat the prices online once I took shipping into consideration. 

I will buy NaOH at Lowe's if I run out, but I try not to.  That is MUCH more expensive than buying it online.  

Essential oils are cheaper online, also.  Be super careful if you buy any locally that they are pure EO, and intended for use in soapmaking/lotion making/etc.  Colorants need to be ordered online also, and be sure they are intended to be used with CP soap.


----------

